

Prosper.com + Kiva.org = myc4.com (I just loaned €15) - rms
http://myc4.com/Portal/Default.aspx

======
rms
I can't see detailed information about the loan listings until I upload €15...
annoying, but I wanted to see the loan listings enough that I uploaded €15.

My money is going to Faith Masaba who wants to buy more equipment for her
restaurant/catering business, like a microwave. I get 13%. Faith is borrowing
€700.00. Faith says her TV, refrigerator, and furniture are collateral. So
this is really like a more exploitative version of Kiva that has done away
with the pretension of being a non-profit and instead is copying Prosper's
model. Go capitalism.

My prosper investments all bombed when the credit markets collapsed, Africa is
(bizarrely) probably a more stable place for p2p lending than Prosper. You
also get the advantage of working in the Euro.

    
    
      Faith Masaba  	
      Local Restaurant
      [Uganda] Uganda
      Faith owns a local restaurant and offers catering services as well. She   
      would like to purchase more equipment like food warmers and a 
      microwave. This will enable her to serve a wider client base.
    
    
      Total Amount: 	€700 (Issued in: Local Currency)
      Wanted Interest Rate: 	13.00% p.a.
      Current Interest Rate: 	13.42% p.a.
      Transaction Cost: 	36.77%
      Total cost for Business: 	50.20% (APR) / €117.38
      Payback Period: 	9 months
      Provided by: 	FED
      Lender: 	CMC
      Entrepreneur: 	N/A
      Bidding ends: 	02.08.2008 10:37 CET *
      * The Provider reserves the right to close fully funded Businesses with   
      24 hours notice.
      Investment Status: 	
      Multiple Investors
      16% has been bid. You can still bid up to €585.00
      Provider Statistics 	 
      MyC4 Partner Since: 	31.05.2007 12:16 CET
      Businesses Funded: 	€1,475,691.00 in 1169 Businesses
      Repayments Received: 	€361,285.99
      Defaults: 	0.02% of repayments until today
      €356.85 in 1 loan(s) defaulted

------
ph0rque
Interesting concept... I wonder if they let you do blanket investments,
similar to investing in index funds?

